
A new bound-constrained derivative-free optimization method (C++) BiteOpt - aleksv
https://github.com/avaneev/biteopt
======
aleksv
Hi! I'm the author of the method, I've tested it pretty hard on a lot of test
problems and it works well, using it myself for hyperparameter optimization.

